# Taxes in Hong Kong



## Isabel M. (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi,
If a company pay my wage in an European country, should I pay any taxes in Hong Kong?

If the company will pay me living allowance allowance, housing allowance and school for my kid in Hong Kong, should I pay any taxes for this?

Thank you very much for your help,
Isa


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Isabel M. said:


> Hi,
> If a company pay my wage in an European country, should I pay any taxes in Hong Kong?
> 
> If the company will pay me living allowance allowance, housing allowance and school for my kid in Hong Kong, should I pay any taxes for this?
> ...


I am not qualify to give you any meaningful advice. You will need to get in touch with the Hong Kong Inland Revenue Department. Please see the link below for some basic info - 

GovHK: Employee Tax Obligations

You can get in touch with the Hong Kong Inland Revenue Department using the methods listed in the link below - 

Enquiries


----------



## Isabel M. (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you


----------

